

“Ah Consciousness Who can define it?" - lambersley
http://journalofcosmology.com/Consciousness133.html

======
dmfdmf
Ayn Rand has a good definition and observes that consciousness, along with
existence, is an axiomatic concept that is implicit in any claim of knowledge
and is the foundation of reason. I agree.

<http://aynrandlexicon.com/lexicon/consciousness.html>

